# Lawrenceville, GA Pet ID: 5233 y m PEN 113 7/25



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

PEN 113OUT7/25 
Shepherd
Large Young Male Dog Pet ID: 5233 

If you are interested in adopting this pet, please act quickly. Most dogs are subject to a 5 day holding period before becoming available for adoption or euthanasia on the sixth day. Dogs who are signed over by their owners may be euthanized or adopted immediately upon their arrival. Calling the shelter, during our open hours, can confirm the animal is still available, however, we can not hold an animal nor adopt one with just a phone call. 

Come by and Visit Us at:
884 Winder Hwy (Hwy 29) 
Lawrenceville, Ga 30045
<span style="color: #CC0000">770-339-3200.</span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14215948


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Another very handsome fella!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh My!!! He is so handsome! He could get a ride with the Lavonia pup


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

What is going on in Gwinett Co? I know that route so well I don't even need my navigation on!! They get more beautiful GSD's than a dog show.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Only has til the 25th!


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

anyone close that can temp test him, especially with other dogs? Heartworm status or any other info?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is dead tomorrow, saturday the 25th, if no one steps up and helps.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Can someone please help him. He is beautiful!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He looks like a Long Coat? 25 July is D day, tomorrow.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

if he can get to Pittsburgh or anywhere near i can give him a home
vet care is available here
the shelter will not hold with a phone call from me


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

I will check on him. HW status will not be available. They dont test there.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Carla, I also sent you a email regarding this dog. Hope he can get help!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Tomorrow is the day, let's find some help for this pooch!!!


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

This cute boy has a hold on him- if the potential adopter does not show by 11am Sat, he will be available again.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

ALRIGHT !!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome. Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Hold by a rescue or adopter? What heppens if the holder no shows do they give him more time?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Most likely an adopter if he has a hold on him as they usually don't hold for rescues.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning ! Hope he is safe.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news?


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

Hold showed and did the adoption on him. He will be vetted and then they will pick him up next week. If there is any change, i will post. Good news!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

YAY!!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

So Relieved! thanks for the update.


----------

